# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  خالی ماندن کلیپ بورد بعد ار ارسال کلید Ctrl+C

## کم حوصله

در برنامه نیاز دارم که به صورت مجازی مقداری را کپی برداری کنم برای این کار کلید Ctrl+C  را به صورت مجازی می فرستم  بدین صورت :


Clipboard.Clear
SendKeys "^C"
DoEvents
Text1.Text = ClipBoard.GetText


همیشه نتیجه رضایت بخش نیست و اکثرا مقدار کلیپ بورد خالی است   :گیج:  
علت چیست ؟

----------


## Rambod

کم حوصله جان حالا چرا میخوای با Ctrl-C این کارو بکنی؟! با همون Clipboard,settext این کارو بکن. در ضمن وقتی Ctrl-C رو میفرستی، متنی رو بصورت مجازی انتخاب میکنی یا نه؟!

----------


## کم حوصله

خوب دوست عزیز تا کلمه کلیدی CTRL+C  را پاس ندید که کلیپ بورد مقدار نمی گیره

----------


## Rambod

منظورم استفاده از Clipboard.SetText هست. تا وقتی این فانکشن رو داری چرا از Ctrl-C استفاده بکنی؟!  :گیج:

----------


## حامد مصافی

اگه بخوای یه متن رو از تکست باکس به کلیپ بورد منتقل کنی باید از دستور زیر استفاده کنی


Clipboard.SetText   text1.SelText

----------


## بابک زواری

شما با دستوراتی که دوستان گفتن میتونی مقداری رو توی کلیپبورد بریزی حالا
منتظر فشردن کلید ctrl+c باش که هروقت فشرده شد حافظه رو با مقادیر مربوطه
مقدار دهی کن

----------


## کم حوصله

ببین من می خواهم وقتی روی متنی دابل کلیک کردم مقدار آن کلمه را بخواند و عملیات خاصی را روی آن کلمه انجام دهم

پس من نمی تونم بفهمم اون متن از کجاست که مقدار آن را در کلیپ بورد بریزم

----------


## کم حوصله

!! ؟؟ :(

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ببین من می خواهم وقتی روی متنی دابل کلیک کردم مقدار آن کلمه را بخواند و عملیات خاصی را روی آن کلمه انجام دهم 
> 
> پس من نمی تونم بفهمم اون متن از کجاست که مقدار آن را در کلیپ بورد بریزم


این متن کجاست؟ توی Memo یا RichEdit یا چیز دیگه؟

----------


## کم حوصله

ببینید این متن داخل صفحات گزارش است
در گزارشاتی که گرفته می شود معمولا یکی از فیلدهایی که حتما در یک رکورد است کد شناسایی است که دارای یک فرمت خاص است !
من می خواهم وقتی روی یک متنی که در گزارش است دابل کلیک شد آن متن را بخوانم و اگر فرمت کد شناسایی بود از آن استفاده کرده و اطلاعات آن را بیاورم

----------


## کم حوصله

ببینید خود کریستال این امکان را می دهد که سلول را مارک کنیم و کپی بگیریم من می خواهم آن را شبیه سازی کنم !!

----------


## bahar60

شرمنده تو کار بزرگان دخالت می کنم ولی می تونم بپرسم شما با چی گزارشاتتون را می گیرید
با وی بی؟

----------


## bahar60

شرمنده   :oops: 
وقتی شما با کریستال ریپورت کار می کنید فکر نمی کنید که پر کردن کلیپ بورد را از توی کریستال ریپورت انجام بدید بهتر باشه  :متفکر:

----------


## کم حوصله

> شرمنده تو کار بزرگان دخالت می کنم ولی می تونم بپرسم شما با چی گزارشاتتون را می گیرید 
> با وی بی؟


وقتی کریستال را نصب می کنیم در وی بی یک گزینه اضافه می شود که می توان امکانات کریستال را در وی بی استفتده کرد !!! :wink:

----------


## کم حوصله

!!

----------


## کم حوصله

:flower:

----------


## bahar60

ببخشید ولی منظور من این نبود این فرمایش شم که مسلم است با نصب کریستال ریپورت در وی بی گزینه ای اضافه می شود  :wink: 
من خودم با وی بی و کریستال ریورت کار می کنم ، منظور من این بود که شما کلیپبورد را از توی کریستال پر کنید ودر وی یس استفاده کنید که البته یه مشکل دیگه ای هم که خواهید داشت اینه که با ید همیشه مطمئن بشید که اون چیزی که توی کلیپبورد است همان چیزی است که شما نیاز دارید ودر این بین (کار با نرم افزارتون)با چیز دیگه ای جایگزین نشده باشه  :متفکر:  
برای پر کردن از توی کلیپبورد از فرمول نویسی استفاده کنید(البته خودم این کار را نکردم ولی می دونم میشه) :mrgreen:

----------


## کم حوصله

> برای پر کردن از توی کلیپبورد از فرمول نویسی استفاده کنید(البته خودم این کار را نکردم ولی می دونم میشه)


می تونید بیشتر توضیح دهید !!

----------


## bahar60

شما می تونید برای هر فیلد یه فرمول بنویسید که مثلا اگر روی آن کلیک شد یه کار خاصی انجام بشه که البته من از فرمول نویسی کریستال ریپورت خوشم نمی یاد خیلی بده چون خودم می خواستم برای ریپورتم یه فرمول محاسباتی بنویسم ومقدار هر فیلد را براساس محتوای یه فیلد دیگه چک کنه بعد بعد از یک سرس اعمال زمینه آن فیلد را با رنگ متفاوت از زمینه پر کنه  ..... خیلی اعصاب خورد کن شده بود ولش کردم :mrgreen:  
ولی این کار شما راحت تره اگر با فرمول نویسیس اش کار کرده باشید
از توی ویبی هم اگر بتونید هر لحظه بررسی کنید که کدام برنامه فعال است بعد اگر کریستال بود متن انتخاب شده را به کلیپ بورد ببرید (که من بودم این کار را نمی کردم) :P 
شما دقیقا این را برای انتخاب یک متن وبعد اجرا یه query که کاملاuserfreind باشه می خواهید؟  :متفکر:  
یه پیش نهادی براتون دارم،من وقتی این جور مواقع گیر می افتم سعی می کنم یه راه userfreind دیگه پیدا کنم حتی اگر مجبور بشم کلی خط برنامه براش بنویسم ،چون پیداکردن بعضی راه حلها با این که می دونید امکان پذیره ممکنه خیلی بیشتر از ددلاین پروژتون طول بگشه :wink: 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــ
این که بعد از عنوان نوع نرم افزار ریپورت گیری تون باز من سوال پرسیدم به حساب سوتی بزارید چون صفحه دومش را ندیده بودم :P  :mrgreen:

----------

